# Great Pet Carrier!



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I found this lady on Esty. Yes, I find all my great dog stuff on this site These are Bella's favorite type of carriers. These particular ones are reversible. I've talked to this lady and she is very sweet and accommodating. I may place an order down the road. She also does custom orders. If I order, I will probably pick my own fabric and lining. Her prices are very reasonable too!

Here is her site:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Roomforbaby?section_id=7467893

Here is my favorite one:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've always wondered about those and if they'd be very comfortable  That's cool they are on Etsy, I love Etsy, of course I'm biased cause' I have a shop on there! 

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that looks interesting... I have been looking at the fundle, but am sad that is way out of my price range, maybe this carrier would work for us!?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have the fundle. Bella still prefers this type of carrier. I normally carry her supporting under the armpits and chest. I think this supports her in that same way. She relaxes immediately when I put her in it. With the fundle, it takes her some time to settle into it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, that's what I'm thinking. I bought a "bag" to put her in a few months ago and she HATED it. never really relaxed, was digging in the bottom or trying to hop out the top the whole time... no fun for anyone! She doesn't go a ton of places with me, but it would be nice to have the option of taking her into certain stores or a farmers market, that kind of thing. I wish we had a place that sold these around here so we could TRY it out to see if it would work for us. sigh...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am going to go ahead and order one of these! Any idea what size would work? Tillie is about 9 lbs... I am going out of town next weekend and Tillie is staying home with "papa" and the kids and Papa has all kinds of ideas and activites he wants to do and I'm like uhhhh, we have a DOG, you can NOT be gone ALL day... I asked him if he would bring Tillie along in a carrier and he said YES! LOL how cute is that!? ha ha ha, so now to find a "manly" colored one and pray that it can arrive in less than a week? LOL (crossing my fingers!)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> I am going to go ahead and order one of these! Any idea what size would work? Tillie is about 9 lbs... I am going out of town next weekend and Tillie is staying home with "papa" and the kids and Papa has all kinds of ideas and activites he wants to do and I'm like uhhhh, we have a DOG, you can NOT be gone ALL day... I asked him if he would bring Tillie along in a carrier and he said YES! LOL how cute is that!? ha ha ha, so now to find a "manly" colored one and pray that it can arrive in less than a week? LOL (crossing my fingers!)


She told me her medium is 13.5 inches long at the bottom and 10 inches at the top. Her small is 11 inches at the bottom and 7" inches at the top. Bella has 2 about the size of her mediums, and they a quite big on her. She can be bundled up in a sweater and they still fit. You can send her a message, she is great with communication. I'm pretty sure Tillie would be a medium.

I'm having her make Bella one. She's shipping me fabric samples. I am going with a cow print or a brown tri colored Palamino print with a pink satin lining I can't wait!

If you want to measure Tillies chest, and back length I can give you a better idea if the medium will fit. 
I'm ordering the medium, knowing it will be a little big. I would rather it be too big than too small. Bella is 11" inches long (base of neck to start of tail), chest 13.5 and around 7 lbs.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I like this one. It's new!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, is that 13.5 inch length at the bottom the measurement from end to end or leg hole to leg hole? I would think it would be most important to get the exact distance from leg hole to leg hole, so the pups legs would hang/dangle through comfortably.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda, is that 13.5 inch length at the bottom the measurement from end to end or leg hole to leg hole? I would think it would be most important to get the exact distance from leg hole to leg hole, so the pups legs would hang/dangle through comfortably.


That's the entire length of the bag. I thought that too, but that's not entirely true. I have 3 other bags like this and the leg holes are slightly in different spots on each carrier. As long as the legs are close and the holes are large enough, once her legs are through the holes, they are free to rest in the position she is comfortable. The carriers I have, the legs holes are in the perfect position. I put the bag on the floor flat, stand her on top of it, line her feet up and lift. Scudder & Fred are longer than Bella. I wouldn't dream of stuffing their legs in her carrier They would be a little crunched!

This woman can also alter the size of the bag if you need a bigger size.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ya, that's what I'm concerned about Linda... I will measure Tillie right now... how do I measure her chest?? 
and YES, I am considering that brown one with the purple "highlights"! and the brown patterned one with spots... although I REALLY want one of the cute ones! 

okay, she is 11 inches from base of neck to start of tail...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

would the medium be to big? or just right I wonder...?
thanks for the guidance and advice!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the medium will be fine. I have 2 bags that are larger than this lady's medium and they fit Bella. Those bags are 14 and 15 inches long. My friend also has a smaller bag that is 12" long at the bottom and 8" at the top. This one is slightly too small for Bella. This lady's small is even an inch smaller than my friends small bag.The medium seems to be right in the middle, as far as sizing, of Bella's bags. I sent this woman pictures and measurements of Bella's bags and hers is pretty close in size with the foot holes in the general area. Tillie is the same length as Bella. 
When you measure her chest, measure around the largest part. 

Here is Bella in her other carriers. These are similar in size to this lady's medium, except for hers is 1-1.5 inches smaller in length. Notice they are just a little long for Bella. I feel the 13.5 inches will be perfect. 
Convo this lady and let her know Tillies chest size. She can adjust it to fit.

Green bag is 14" long
Blue bag is 14.5-15" long


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I registered and THINK I sent her a message, but I've never used etsy before and hope I did it right! LOL
For her chest, do I measure AROUND, like under her armpits, or from side to side??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

All the way around.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

she just messaged me back! woot!
she thinks the Medium will work good and she said if she gets it in the mail tomorrow it should be here by Friday! yay!
now, I'm going to take the plunge and order it! I sure hope Tillie likes it! I had to carry her around Jo-anns Fabrics the other day and my arm just about went numb! LOL 9 lbs isn't much, but it sure ADDS up the longer you hold "it".


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, I measured around up under her arms pits and it was 14 inches...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would say medium. It's better to have a bit of room than be too small.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks, that's what I was figuring...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Linda, those photos of Bella in her bags are too cute! Do you ever put Freddie or Scudder in one? If so, how much do they weigh? Do you think 13.5 lbs. is too heavy to carry around in one? I would like a denim one, with maybe a pocket on the side for a poop bag and a treat or two. I think I read on the site, or somewhere, where you could hang them on a hook and cut the toenails. I am thinking that might be a GREAT idea, unless it freaked them out and then they wouldn't want to go in it for an outing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure Linda. I stuffed Freddie in Bella's carrier once. He was fine being carried around, but it was a lot of weight for me! Fred is 15.5 lbs. I would also think the medium bag may be too short. You might want to contact the woman just in case I am wrong. She makes beautiful things, maybe she can do a custom fit!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Approx. how much do these things cost? It might be nice to have one for McGee!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

very resonable Kathie! with shipping it was $32!  yay!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh, Linda, those photos of Bella in her bags are too cute! Do you ever put Freddie or Scudder in one? If so, how much do they weigh? Do you think 13.5 lbs. is too heavy to carry around in one? I would like a denim one, with maybe a pocket on the side for a poop bag and a treat or two. I think I read on the site, or somewhere, where you could hang them on a hook and cut the toenails. I am thinking that might be a GREAT idea, unless it freaked them out and then they wouldn't want to go in it for an outing.


ound:ound:ound:
Well now I think I have herd it all . I have tried so many times to cut toe nails that just might work .
Zoey has a little front pack but she gets motion sickness.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> Well now I think I have herd it all . I have tried so many times to cut toe nails that just might work .
> Zoey has a little front pack but she gets motion sickness.


I know!! My first thought was 'You have got to be kidding me!', but the more I thought about it, the more I am thinking, hmmmmm.....might be worth a shot. :biggrin1: Augie hates his nails trimmed, and I end up putting it off and now they are a bit on the long side. Can you imagine the looks if someone popped over while your dog is hanging in his carrier from the wall??? ound: Just kidding!!! You would need a pretty substantial place to hang it from and I sure wouldn't want to scare them. Oh, maybe hang it on DH! :biggrin1: It must be late, I am feeling goofy! Too much caffeine today!

I tried Augie in a little front pack when he was a pup. He just slid down in a pile in the bottom of it - did not look comfortable AT ALL!

I was at a training session this weekend where everyone else had BIG dogs and some of them board dogs, and they were more or less ridiculing people who insist their dogs sleep in the house. If they only knew......


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I know!! My first thought was 'You have got to be kidding me!', but the more I thought about it, the more I am thinking, hmmmmm.....might be worth a shot. :biggrin1: Augie hates his nails trimmed, and I end up putting it off and now they are a bit on the long side. Can you imagine the looks if someone popped over while your dog is hanging in his carrier from the wall??? ound: Just kidding!!! You would need a pretty substantial place to hang it from and I sure wouldn't want to scare them. Oh, maybe hang it on DH! :biggrin1: It must be late, I am feeling goofy! Too much caffeine today!
> 
> I tried Augie in a little front pack when he was a pup. He just slid down in a pile in the bottom of it - did not look comfortable AT ALL!
> 
> I was at a training session this weekend where everyone else had BIG dogs and some of them board dogs, and they were more or less ridiculing people who insist their dogs sleep in the house. If they only knew......


 I know if they only knew Okay nails and trimming feet! You try it and let me know.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella's custom bag came today! It fits like a glove and she looks like a pony

I love the fabric I chose. It's a pony print on the one side and pink satin lining on the inside! It only cost me 28.50, including shipping! I know she cut me a break, because it was custom and should have been more money.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, what size did you order? I just ordered one a couple of days ago - not custom and I paid $30 including shipping! Barb is just the nicest person and offered to add an extra strip of velcro since McGee is a puppy and then can later take it off with a seam ripper. I took her up on it and she mailed it the next day so I should probably have it on Monday, I think. She said she lived not too far away from us. Can't wait to see him in it!

Bella looks so cute in her pony print! Love the pink, too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I ended up getting the small. I know the medium would have fit too. This small fits like a glove. If Bella gains a pound, this bag will be tight around her body. If I went with the medium, I don't think a couple more inches would have mattered. It would have just given her more room in the carrier. What pattern did you get?

CORRECTION. My bag was 25.00 plus 3.50 shipping. So it was 28.50.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It was sort of a mottled cream and muted gold which I thought would blend in well with him! I will take a picture of Abby in it when it comes. She is 8 lbs. so should fit okay like Bella. I guess I had time to get a custom one made but didn't really even think of it!!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know which one you ordered. I liked that one too!!! Yes, please post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I just got one too. I think this will be great for spring and summer so he doesn't have to stay in his bag in stores where he is not allowed to walk on the floor! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cherin36 said:


> I just got one too. I think this will be great for spring and summer so he doesn't have to stay in his bag in stores where he is not allowed to walk on the floor! Thanks for sharing.


Which one did you get? Please post pictures when it arrives I'll use any excuse to get you guys to post more pictures of your cute furbabies!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YAy! it looks GREAT!!!! Fits Bella like a glove!! Congrats!!!
should be getting mine today, but don't think I'll have time to do pictures... I'll post them as soon as I can!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, if that isn't just the cutest thing! Bella looks perfectly content to just dangle.  The print you got looks great on her.

Question: Do the straps criss-cross under her belly - say from right shoulder to left hip, or is there one that goes under the front end and then one under the back end?


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

I got the brown one with brown polka dots.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Linda,
I will take more pictures when I get home. The small and mediums are different shapes. There's a strap in the front and another strap in the back.

Cherin,
I like that one too! Tillies mom ordered the same thing. I'm trying to talk Bradys mom into going with solid chocolate brown with pink trimmings and pink satin lining. That way we can be twins carrying around our girls


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Forgot to add, since I didn't go with the quilted fabric, she put a soft padding in between the 2 fabrics I chose. It's nice and cushy for the princess!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

still waiting for ours... 

I got the one that has a brown background and frilly bright blue and pink flowers on one side and a bright blue with polka dots on the other side!
Was sooooooo hoping it would come today. very dissapointed. :Cry:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The bag came today and she just mailed it Wednesday morning! No pictures until McGee gets here, though. Abby was too fat to fit! She was eight pounds the last time I weighed here so I'd better check and see how much she's gained! Too many snacks from her Daddy! I was really impressed by the workmanship and I think I will enjoy using it. DH took one look and said "that will never get used!" I'll just have to show him!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's funny Kathie. I feel bad for Tammy. She was the one that needed hers and it didn't come

Linda,
Here are more pictures. I put a 12" ruler along side, just to show you how little this size small bag is. It really is for a small Hav only. No bigger than 7 lbs. Bella is just shy of 7 lbs. If I feed her a meal before putting her in it, she might burst it open


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sigh... wish I could show mine off! can't wait.. sadly I am outa here in a bit... I guess I'll post it on MONDAY, cause it better be here by then! sigh. I'm afraid Tillie will be spending a lot of time in her crate this weekend. 
She first said that she mailed it out Monday, today she said she hadn't gotten it in the mail till Tuesday afternoon. sigh... cross country snail mail... :frusty:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine was so fast because we are close. I did send her a note about it being way too small for Abby and she said if I want to be able to use it for any length of time for McGee that she would gladly exchange it for a medium. She doesn't have the fabric anymore, though, so I would have to choose something else. I might do it since McGee is bigger than his sister so who knows how fast he will grow. Linda said she thought around ten pounds. I'm going to think on it for a while. She said she would sew that extra strip of velcro on the medium, too, so it would fit snugger at first and then I could take it out when it gets too tight.

Tammie, I'm so sorry you didn't get yours in time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Kathie said:


> Mine was so fast because we are close. I did send her a note about it being way too small for Abby and she said if I want to be able to use it for any length of time for McGee that she would gladly exchange it for a medium. She doesn't have the fabric anymore, though, so I would have to choose something else. I might do it since McGee is bigger than his sister so who knows how fast he will grow. Linda said she thought around ten pounds. I'm going to think on it for a while. She said she would sew that extra strip of velcro on the medium, too, so it would fit snugger at first and then I could take it out when it gets too tight.
> 
> Tammie, I'm so sorry you didn't get yours in time.


I would consider getting a medium for McGee. You won't be able to use it right away, but it will fit him for the rest of his life. He will be so light when he is young, it will be easy to carry him in your arms.

I am considering getting another one for Bella in a medium. Most of the year she wears a sweater or coat. She will need a medium at least in the fall and winter months.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Linda, thank you for the photos of the carrier and with the ruler. What an odd-looking little contraption all alone with no little character in it!  It sounds like such a great idea - I am just not sure about Augie's weight - whether it would feel like I had a ton on my shoulders after a short period of time.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW, that small carrier sure is SMALL! 
glad I went with the medium for SURE, Tillie is "bulking up" a bit in her rib/belly area... LOL


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Linda, thank you for the photos of the carrier and with the ruler. What an odd-looking little contraption all alone with no little character in it!  It sounds like such a great idea - I am just not sure about Augie's weight - whether it would feel like I had a ton on my shoulders after a short period of time.


Linda,
Honestly, the medium might be too small for Augie. I did a test for you I put Fred in Bella larger carrier. again Bella's larger carrier is about the same size as this gals medium. It was too small for Fred. He was comfortable in the bag, but he did feel a bit heavy. Fred is 15.4 lbs, 14 long, with a 19 chest. He's built like a body builder, thin waist... large chest!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

soooooooooo, I guess it is okay that the carrier didn't come yet, as I am stuck here because I am coming down with Bronchitis. Seriously? I am SO sad that I am not going to be able to go away this weekend and see my friend...
but on the up side, if the carrier comes, I'll be able to post pics today! LOL
sigh...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bummer Tammy! Hope you feel better soon . Can't wait to see your carrier too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

IT has ARRIVED! woooot! :whoo: 

BUT I am bummed that I feel like CRAP, my lungs are burning Soooo bad, I can't wait to take Tillie out in her carrier! 
She was so consumed with smelling it that I was able to get her in it pretty easily! At first I was worried, because it DOES look very small (it's the medium), but she fit great! Even has some "breathing room" if she fills out and adds a lb or 2!
I wore it for a bit and was surprised how comfortable it really is and she didn't seem to mind it at ALL. It really it a great design, it's like she just thinks I am holding her, she doesn't realize she is IN a carrier... at least not yet...  can't wait to GO somewhere with her now!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy - Tillie looks so cute in her carrier. Great print! Sorry you feel like crud and couldn't go on your weekend get-away. 

Linda - Augie weighs about 2 lbs. less than Fred. Fred has a large chest at 19 inches! The last time I measured Augie, I think it was around 15 to 15.5 inches.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Omg! She looks so comfortable in it. I love the carrier you chose. I agree, the carrier supports the dog in such a way they feel like their being carried!

Hope your feeling better!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks!
ya, she seems to not mind being in it at ALL. Although looking at the pictures, her legs DO look a little silly dangling there... ha ha ha. the other side of the carrier is a bright blue with polka dots! I am so excited to use it!!! Planning on brining her with me on errands on Monday... I wonder where dogs are allowed??? Is there a list? or ettiquette? I seem to see little cha-wa-wa's EVERYWHERE...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just read this thread, how cute...I am wondering too about where you can take the dogs in this carrier and if the store managers won't chase you out??? All the little carriers are so darling!!!! Of course the little Havs make them look great!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Doesn't it seem like their legs would go numb or fall asleep, just hangin' there like that for very long....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Good question....I wonder too. How long do you usually carry them..if you can answer that...I know you can walk them in it also!!
Linda, I think Augie would look darling in the cowboy pattern...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammie, Tille looks so cute in her carrier! I'm glad you got the medium, too! The small looks like it would fit a full-grown chihuahua. I'm sure McGee would be able to fit in it but not for long! I might go ahead and order the medium. Although, Barb told me to just keep it and try it on him first before I decide and if I want the medium she would change it out. So, I guess I'll wait since it only took 2 days to get here.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Bella has been in her carrier for hours when we go to the flea market. She never squirms and seems very comfortable. The leg holes are cut very large, so I guess the circulation still flows.....I hope! 
I've seen dogs in the mall, home depot, garden centers, flea markets etc. My guys go to home depot, pet stores, flea markets and different stores on a regular basis. Home depot is very dog friendly! Lowes is not!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Boy, If I could hang one over one shoulder and the other over the other shoulder, I gotta think life would be much simpler, then when I got two leashes going everywhich way!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I actually would like to get one just for walking Sir Winston; his head is small and no matter how tight I put the collar he can pull his head out...I have tried the harness but it knots his hair under the elbows and seems to bother his front legs. I wonder if there is anything cool enough to use in the summer...He weighs about 14 lbs and would be too heavy to sling over my arm. Anyone think they would be hot during the summer? He is black and white so would love to have a "manley" one for him...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn, have you tried a Martingale collar on Sir W? Does he walk nicely on leash and not pull? When Augie was younger, he got out of his collar as well. So we use a Martingale.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

No, maybe I will try that, he walks well, but on his walks if he really sees someone he wants to get to he will pull his head right out of his collar..he will do that if he sees another dog also. I will try the martingale..thanks!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh goodness Barb just added some adorable quilted carrier purses to her site, don't know which one i like best!!! Take a look on Etsy, RoomForBaby


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I just checked out the new ones! CUTE! If I could order again, I think I would go for the first one, the red,white and blue! Very patriotic! Nice pattern and my husband wouldn't think it was too girly if he wore it! LOL
I noticed she raised the prices on the new ones, I wonder why?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> I just checked out the new ones! CUTE! If I could order again, I think I would go for the first one, the red,white and blue! Very patriotic! Nice pattern and my husband wouldn't think it was too girly if he wore it! LOL
> I noticed she raised the prices on the new ones, I wonder why?


They are higher in that the pieces are cut and quilted on, so it makes for much more work to put together. They are so pretty though, i want the brown and pink one and the red and blue one..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ooooooh, makes total sense!! I didn't notice that they were quilted together! LOL
they are CUte! Are you going to get one??!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am eyeing the pink quilted one, but I haven't been able to justify it yet. Cassie really likes the Fundle we have, but she would look adorable in that one too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll post picture of the new camo one I am having made for Bella when I get it! Bella is a bit of a tom boy......or is it me It will probably take a couple weeks.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Come on...is it Pink camo? LOL....I can't wait to see it. I love her things...How much does Bella weigh? I think Sir Winston might be 16 lbs now instead of 14...I need to weigh him...I know she can put entensions on them..but can I carry him???


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Come on...is it Pink camo? LOL....I can't wait to see it. I love her things...How much does Bella weigh? I think Sir Winston might be 16 lbs now instead of 14...I need to weigh him...I know she can put entensions on them..but can I carry him???


I know I couldn't, Flynn! I'm not too sure I will be able to carry Abby and probably not McGee once he's grown. Just going to use it when he's very young! DH might be able to carry it longer, though.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Come on...is it Pink camo? LOL....I can't wait to see it. I love her things...How much does Bella weigh? I think Sir Winston might be 16 lbs now instead of 14...I need to weigh him...I know she can put entensions on them..but can I carry him???


It was a bright green and choc camo. Unfortunately, the fabric I mailed her is not suitable. Once I put Bella in the carrier, the fabric will eventually rip. She is going to email me pictures of camo fabric she has. If I like any of them, I will get another


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Linda, I think I saw some pink camo hunting shirts/pants something like that here in GA...could you use that fabric, or do you prefer the green/chocolate? Just wondering, the hunting pants, shirt looked like heavy material..think I will see how yours turns out...Sir Winston says he does not want to look "Sissy"..Truth is he does not want that big shepard chained at the home up the road to see him in anything..but Camo...well...maybe!! He says only if I take the scrunchee out of his top knot and put in a clear band...


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was holding out, but I just ordered mine. I will post pictures once it arrives. I got the patchwork looking quilted pink one. She had just made one today with a different reverse side. It is brown and matches one of the patches on side one. Really cute.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I could see Sir Winston in Camo for sure! He just might be too big for the carrier.

I'm not getting the camo I didn't like the fabric choices. i will keep an eye on her site though!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I was holding out, but I just ordered mine. I will post pictures once it arrives. I got the patchwork looking quilted pink one. She had just made one today with a different reverse side. It is brown and matches one of the patches on side one. Really cute.


Casey will look even more spoiled in her carrier She will looks so cute in her carrier with matching bows!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is the one I ordered


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love that one Karen! Both sides are pretty. Are girls are so opposite. Bella is such a Tom Boy and Cassie is the princess

I was able to find a Camo fabric that will work! Looks like Bella will get another carrier after all. It will take a few weeks, because she has to order the fabric.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

She should order more camo fabric than she needs for your your carrier, Linda. That is a GOOD one! Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay!! glad it's going to work out for Bella!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am jealous...I want something for Sir Winston..but will weigh him and see...I think he might be too big...oh meeeeee!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think she should order a lot of the camo too! It took me a long time to find the perfect camo I saw it in pink also!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Flynn, I thought you said he weighs fourteen pounds? I don't think I would want to carry that much weight around! In fact, I probably won't be carrying McGee for long!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Flynn, the only answer is to get another dog, smaller  There is no way I could carry Brady or Dugan in a bag. So, I decided to keep Cassie (she was my foster) so I could have my purse dog


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> Flynn, the only answer is to get another dog, smaller  There is no way I could carry Brady or Dugan in a bag. So, I decided to keep Cassie (she was my foster) so I could have my purse dog


I agree...I so want one small enough to carry around...Sir Winston is NOT a cuddle bug, he likes his belly rubs, but doesn't want to cuddle...closest he gets is curling up in the bend of my knees at night...for a little while, then he hops down and goes to his crate. One about 8 lbs would be nice...but how do you keep them that way??? I guess a smaller puppy and a breeder who knows how her line develops!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Funny, I was just telling Brady's mom, if I got another Hav I would want one that was at least 12 lbs! As much as Bella is very portable, I love the larger size to cuddle with


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I guess you love whatever size you get!! The Havs I saw at Ann's play date all seemed to me to be in the 8 to 12 lb group, but I am not good at guessing weight under all that hair LOL...They were gorgeous and had so much fun with each other, there were 20 or 21 there and I must say none of them disappointed me at all in thinking I want a Hav...so active and fun loving..to be fair I think we had two Maltese who joined in, full of it. (The owners were great people too) Lots of food for humans and special treats for the pups. What fun. It was storming at my house, about 60 miles away, but Ann said we were having the play date rain or shine. At her house the rain held off long enough for lots of running fun...I missed seeing Sharlene's custom RV, the Barking Brothel. Can't wait for next one, but I am sure it was lots of work for Ann and her DH Gavin..thanks guys!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, so there are not the best pictures of me, but I love Cassie's new bag. She sits well for me in her fundle, but I am looking forward to using this in the summer time. The fundle is just too hot for her when it gets warm. So, here is my little beauty in her princess bag. Ah, she is just such a princess. The pink bag suits her so well. I just love it!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Who cut your head off in that picture LOL! I love the bag and can't wait to get my Camo!!! Yahoo


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, adorable!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am ALMOST all better, slowly regaining strength and FINALLY going to be able to enjoy the carrier! I'll report back and let everyone know how it goes and where we go!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you're feeling better Tammy. I am curious to see if Tillie likes her carrier as much as Bella does.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathy, did you order the small?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, Cassie looks so cute in her carrier! How much does she weigh?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better Tammy.

Kathie, Cassie is 10 pounds and the medium fit her perfectly


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, does she feel really heavy in the bag? I'm not very big so wondering how I will do when McGee gets full-grown.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kathie, she doesn't feel too bad to me in the bag. When I have walked around with her for a few hours (haven't done that with this bag, but have done it with the fundle) I usually switch shoulders a few times. If you find that he gets too heavy for you, you could try the bags that are like backpacks, but are on the front. Laurie got one of them at the Petexpo we went to and I did try it on, it was very comfortable. 

Cassie feels pretty light to me most of the time. Considering my other 2 are monster sized havs (18 and 19 pounds)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I ran a few errands and had her in it for about an hour... even at barely 9 lbs it did get heavy on my shoulder, but not too terribly bad... although I wouldn't be able to carry her in it for hours on end, for sure! It seems to be very comforatble for her, especially with my hand under her belly to reasure her!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Are those body leash? I've been looking for those because the regular neck leash seems to choke my dog every time he runs away.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Not really. If you look at this ladies website, she does have a dog harnesses.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> I ran a few errands and had her in it for about an hour... even at barely 9 lbs it did get heavy on my shoulder, but not too terribly bad... although I wouldn't be able to carry her in it for hours on end, for sure! It seems to be very comforatble for her, especially with my hand under her belly to reasure her!


Most of our handbags weigh more than we think. So don't forget to carry the dog and your handbag to see how it works. The beauty and purpose of this is that you can let the dog walk also. If I were going to carry the dog for a longer period of time, the back pack concept would probably be more to my liking...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the way Bella's carrier came out. I will post pictures of her in it when it arrives. Have you seen her new carriers? They look so pretty!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Linda, that turned out adorable!!! Love it!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

now THAT's a carrier fit for a tomboy!! GO bella!! 
I have checked out her new carriers! I LOVE them!!! So cute, i love the different fabrics quilted together!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

As promised... Bella in her carrier The medium is a better fit.

Little Scudder had to get in the picture, fred in background on top of chair, and I think that's Cassie too!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome!! SO glad it fits well!! Super cute!!
Now that I have Tillie shaved down her carrier is a little baggy, but still fits! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

just wanted to BUMP this thread up for all our new Hav-moms and dads that are joining us! This carrier is super comfy for our little ones and a great way to socialize them as well as get them out and about in safety before all thier shots are complete!!
Check out the etsy store and this thread for all of our super cute and stylin' pups on the go!! eace:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Great for when you get an older RESCUE dog too, if they are of the weight you can carry, it lets you walk them while being assured they won't bolt and run. I just ordered the pink Camo walker...can't wait to see it.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

These are fantastic. Thanks for bumping the thread. My friends will totally make fun of me if I carry Soleil around like this but I don't care!

So Soleil will be about 5lbs and 13 weeks when I pick her up. Do I get the small and how fast to Havs grow?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

When I was looking for a Hav who was grown but she was 8 lbs, Barb told me to get the Medium I think. She has so many different styles, even plain mesh, that it is difficult to choose. For how fast puppies grow, I hope someone else will chime in here and tell you! Kathie, Linda?????


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

There's another bag I'm looking at, but I think it might be too small? So frustrating to shop for a pup you can't measure! The bag measures: 18" x 6" x 11" - is that more of a chihuahua size? It's a messenger style bag.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I tried the typical "bags" but Tillie HATED them, would "dig" and dig and dig at the bottom and would try to JUMP out of the opening. Not so with this weird looking carrier! I think the dogs feel as if you are holding them. It is a much more natural feel for both dog and human. Tillie just kind of bounces along. She walks 90% of the time, but sometimes there are places where it just isn't safe for her to walk and this carrier really helped us out. Tillie is 10 lbs and the medium is a bit baggy on her. If I were to get one for a new pup, i would surely get the small size. The do grow quickly, but I think the small would fit for a few months.


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. All good to know!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie is about 10 pounds and she is in a medium. I remember someone having her sew on an extra piece of velcro so the puppy could grow into it. I am not sure about the messenger bag. I also have a Fundle bag for Cassie. I love it, but it is expensive and it is hot for her to be in. These bags are nice since they are not too hot if you are taking them somewhere warm.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Divaskychick said:


> These are fantastic. Thanks for bumping the thread. My friends will totally make fun of me if I carry Soleil around like this but I don't care!
> 
> So Soleil will be about 5lbs and 13 weeks when I pick her up. Do I get the small and how fast to Havs grow?


I would get the small. If you are concerned about money, you can get the medium and Barb can send an extra velcro piece to make it smaller. Bella is 6.5-7 lbs and fit in both sizes. The small is an EXACT fit and the medium is a touch big. I like the medium for her because the bag being a little big works justl fine. I can also use it in the winter when Bella is bundled up in her coat and sweater I've tried all kinds of bags and these are Bella's favorite. They are also very affordable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I got the small and she put an extra strip of velcro in to make it smaller. McGee is 6 1/2 pounds now and he is already on the first strip of velcro! Chubby boy! She had told me I could return it for a medium when I got him to see how the small fit but I figured when he fits into a medium that my scrawny shoulders won't be able to hold him anyway!!! So far, I have only used it to go to the vet's office twice and will use it again today. After ten minutes it was hurting my shoulder but then I have rheumatoid arthritis. If your young and healthy it will make a BIG difference.....LOL


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

OK I read this entire thread last night and decided that Luci needed one of these. I had trouble trying to order it - it would tell me my choice was no longer available - 5 times. I emailed Barb and she said that all the styles are available - Etsy just automatically says that when one is ordered and they are working on the malfunction. So - I successfully ordered one this morning - my original first choice. I just ignored the "no longer available" and it went through.

I am excited about this. I think it will really help when I take her to visit the grandchildren (3 sets in town) She starts to go nuts when we are blocks away and carrying her in the door is quite a procedure. Now I can just suspend her in mid air until she calms down!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Yay! I hope you enjoy it as much as we do!!
What print did you get!?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Please post pictures!!!

I found my little nieces and nephews like to hold Bella in her carrier


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, my kids beg to carry her in her carrier... most of the time, I'm like, she can WALK! funny kids


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I got the wild print with pink, blue and black background. It has a choice of pink or black straps. I chose black.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CUTE!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, it is great in a situation where you are walking her and then want to pick her up to a safer place...I ordered on Sunday and had no problems...I like so many of then the decision was difficult. Will send photos soon!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

*Love my walker/carrier.....PINK Camo!*

Okay, here it is....PINK Camo...won't Sir Winston look lovely???:biggrin1:ound: Wellllll, maybe it is better for a girl?


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

HAH! Super cute. And why assume pink is for girls?!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Divaskychick said:


> HAH! Super cute. And why assume pink is for girls?!!


Just my way of telling everyone I got a girl!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Just my way of telling everyone I got a girl!!!


:biggrin1: Sneaky, Flynn!! :biggrin1: She'll look cute in that!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the carrier. I was wondering why you ordered pink camo.... I just didn't want to say anything just in case it was for Sir Winston!!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sir Winston would bite the hand that tried to put Pink on him I think...lol...naw...he is a good fellow and just loves live, if it means he can go, he does not care what color he is wearing..
Yes, I wanted something for the little girl, whatshername...who shall have one soon as she starts acting normal and I can see her personality...not sure if she is a tomboy or not...we will see! Glad you like it...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL.
Yes, I like the pink better than the camo I bought for Bella. Maybe Bella will become a little more girlie as she gets old and wear more pink things After all, she did just buy herself a new black collar with her name in HOT PINK!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

:bump:

I'm bumping this because the woman who makes these could use some sales. The quality of her puppy purses and cooling mats are awesome! I know her husband is going through cancer treatment so I hope nobody minds If you mention the forum, I think she is still offering free shipping!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I have had my puppy carrier for several weeks and I love this thing! In addition to very useful, it is fun! People laugh. I laugh. My daughter posted a photo on Facebook with this comment:
"When my mom came over tonight, she was literally wearing her dog. like a purse. the dog rather likes being worn. it calms her down. classic.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAHA! I love that picture Anne. I also get people coming up to me laughing. It's quite the conversation piece!


----------

